
Microinteractions: 11 compliments to use in your app - sandcrain
https://medium.com/@dancrisan/microinteractions-11-compliments-to-use-in-your-app-587f0ea81e84#.f7xs56nk2
======
smt88
God I hope this doesn't become commonplace. Having meaningless, impersonal
compliments flung at me in otherwise frustrating moments sound absolutely
horrendous.

